# jackadoodle (sp)..??



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Well went to a market and there was a woman stood with this cute dog, so i asked polietly if i could have stroke.. she then said it was a jackadoodle (sp), which is a mix between a jack russel and a poodle!!??

I didnt know you could get such a breed ?
Can you or am I just being gullable??

Thanks


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

You can get any cross breed you like with Dogs as long as both parents are fertile, there is no restrictions.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

It's not a Breed

It's an america thing

They cross breeds call them somthing stupid like a pomapoo and try to sell them for £500 or somthing stupid

To be fair 

they have less health problems than most pedigree's if they've been crossed but not worth the money they charge for them:bash:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

loads of people are crossing poodles with everything from St Bernards (St BerniePoos) to yorkies (Yorkipoos) because Poodles are hypoallergenic so are better for people with allergies or people who like a clean house!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> loads of people are crossing poodles with everything from *St Bernards (St BerniePoos)* to yorkies (Yorkipoos) because Poodles are hypoallergenic so are better for people with allergies or people who like a clean house!


ok.... I bet thats a strange mix... going to search google for images!!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Well this is what i found..










I think that looks rediculas .. i love St. Benards....look at the better version









Even if they do grow huge..


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

ha i found a bullshitz ..its a bulldog x shitzu how stupid:whistling2:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

lol i know!! I cant imagine the poor poodle either!!! When i was at the vets on sat there was the cutest black YorkiePoo though! SO cute and curly but without the poodle face shape (which i personally dont like much)


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

tina b said:


> ha i found a bullshitz ..its a bulldog x shitzu how stupid:whistling2:


best. 
Name.
Ever.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> loads of people are crossing poodles with everything from St Bernards (St BerniePoos) to yorkies (Yorkipoos) because Poodles are hypoallergenic so are better for people with allergies or people who like a clean house!


Shame it doesn't work out that way most of the time - you might get curly shedding hair that isn't hypoallergenic, you might get straight wool that is. 

In response to the original poster:

Certainly you can breed a Jack Russell to a Poodle - the puppies are mutts that just happened to have parents of known breed. Doesn't make them a "breed" - because you need six generations of dogs that breed true to a physical type or purpose before it's considered a breed.

Now, if someone bred a group of Russells to a group of Poodles, selected for the dogs that had curly hypoallergenic fur and bred for an overall type over the next twelve to twenty years, sure, a Jackapoo might be a breed.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

tina b said:


> ha i found a bullshitz ..its a bulldog x shitzu how stupid:whistling2:


That really made me giggle!!
Have to say they are quite cute..


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> they have less health problems than most pedigree's if they've been crossed but not worth the money they charge for them:bash:


Not necessarily true - especially as such breeders tend not to bother health testing and most breed solely for £££


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Just because the poodle doesn't lose hair doesn't mean what its crossed offspring won't eitherl . . .

I think in litters of 10 labradoodles only a few don't shed hair


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

There is also JackShitz.


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

i have a weimardoodle.

which is a weimaraner and a poodle.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> Well went to a market and there was a woman stood with this cute dog, so i asked polietly if i could have stroke.. she then said it was a jackadoodle (sp), which is a mix between a jack russel and a poodle!!??
> 
> I didnt know you could get such a breed ?
> Can you or am I just being gullable??
> ...


 well unless you stroked a figment of your imagination, I guess there is such a dog. :lol2:

There are all sorts of crosses about.I don't know why you are amazed to discover this.
When you didn't believe the woman, did you google for it?
Why do you think she was lying?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> There is also JackShitz.



I can never understand how that name came about. I'm assuming it is a cross between a jack russell and a shih-tzu? If so, where does the 'shitz' part come into it? What has 'shit' got to do with either breed? UNless thickos thing 'shih-tzu is pronounced shitsoo? It isn't. It is shee tsoo.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> It's not a Breed
> 
> It's an america thing
> 
> ...


 Since people are prepared to pay for them, I would have to assume that they think they are worth what they are paying. Where do you get the figure of £500? And what cross is that sum for? I breed designer crosses and don't manage to get anywhere near £500 for mine. As for my puppies being worth what I charge....not only do people buy a puppy off me, they come back and often buy a second or third puppy in subsequent years. Several people buy 2 puppies at a time, so I guees they think they are worth what I charge.

I breed lha-chis, and cav-chis (or Chivaliers) or chi-chis (3/4 chihuahua) and nobody thinks they are stupid, or the name is stupid or the price is stupid.
Each to their own and if it isn't your money they are spending, I have no idea why you think it all so stupid.:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> Well this is what i found..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How odd. I don't like St Bernards at all and find them unattractive. However, that poodle cross is stunning and I'd love to won him. Each to their own eh?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> Not necessarily true - especially as such breeders tend not to bother health testing and most breed solely for £££



I do?????? And what do you base this assumption on then?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I can never understand how that name came about. I'm assuming it is a cross between a jack russell and a shih-tzu? If so, where does the 'shitz' part come into it? What has 'shit' got to do with either breed? UNless thickos thing 'shih-tzu is pronounced shitsoo? It isn't. It is shee tsoo.


its called humour, have a look on eBay to see if you can buy it. i'll even pay for it because you sure as hell are missing it.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I can never understand how that name came about. I'm assuming it is a cross between a jack russell and a shih-tzu? If so, where does the 'shitz' part come into it? What has 'shit' got to do with either breed? UNless thickos thing 'shih-tzu is pronounced shitsoo? It isn't. It is shee tsoo.


Any body who knows 2 cents about this mutt or breeds them seriously knows that they are, in fact, called "JackShih's" (Jack-shee), however it was also changed for a bit of a laugh by some and they are now more often called JackShitz!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> its called humour, have a look on eBay to see if you can buy it. i'll even pay for it because you sure as hell are missing it.


 Sorry, what is humourous about it? I must be missing it since jack russell cross Shih-tzu simply doesn't equate to shit anything. Unless that is suppose to be clever and funny? If so, I can only assume it would be so among the plebs, Sun readers etc. Thank god I have no sense of humour is all I can say.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

These crossbreed dogs are called Hot crosses for a reason. They are very desirable little dogs. I had a Cavalier cross JRT he was the most amazing little dog. I only paid about £15 for him then and he was worth every penny and more. He lived for 17 years and in all the dogs Ive ever owned I have never had one with a character like his. He used to make his bed then get in and pull the covers over himself he was never trained to do this it was just one of his traits. He was also the most sweetest natured dog ever. One day I would like to own another of this cross and yes I would pay todays going price for one. A lot of people like small dogs and this is one way of owning one without paying the earth. Yes some are overpriced but then so are some pedigrees


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> Well went to a market and there was a woman stood with this cute dog, so i asked polietly if i could have stroke.. she then said it was a jackadoodle (sp), which is a mix between a jack russel and a poodle!!??
> 
> I didnt know you could get such a breed ?
> Can you or am I just being gullable??
> ...


Hey Charlotte hun,
Aye, there are loads of cross breed dogs with silly names that are becoming more popular.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I do?????? And what do you base this assumption on then?



I did not say ALL breeders - and I base this assumption on several years working with rescue and of course general experience which is what we all base our opinions on. Even reading on here how often are such litters advertised ....
You may do things correctloy which is fabulous and I have no gripe with people who breed from health tested stock who have homes for their puppies whatever the breed or mix if it is done responsibly, but the majority of people breeding do not.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`ll be getting a dog what you`ll know how big/small it will be with less health problems that a pure.
not a bad idea surely?

i personally wouldnt have one, but i`m not a fan of small dogs ( do like smooth chihuahua`s tho, but they think they are great danes )


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> He used to make his bed then get in and pull the covers over himself he was never trained to do this it was just one of his traits.


 
I have a Ambull x BB and she does that as well.

She's only 17 weeks now but she is built like a tank.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> you`ll be getting a dog what you`ll know how big/small it will be with less health problems that a pure.


There is absolutely no guarantee of that.

What size is a poodle cross dachshund? 

And are you certain that both breeds do not have the same genetic propensity for any diseases? The aforementioned Dachsiepoo would almost certainly have issues with luxating patellas, for example - both source breeds do. Breed an Affenpinscher to a German Shepherd and you're asking for hip dysplasia.

Any dogs used in any breeding program should be thoroughly health tested - whether you're breeding purebred pups or mongrels. The _myth _that a crossbreed is healthier than a purebred, though, means that it's quite likely that fewer crossbreeders are health-testing their dogs before breeding, as opposed to purebred dogs where many responsible breeders are very aware of the problems within their breed and are selecting against them.


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

hi i have a jackshiz tu she is quite big lisaxx


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> well unless you stroked a figment of your imagination, I guess there is such a dog. :lol2:
> 
> There are all sorts of crosses about.I don't know why you are amazed to discover this.
> When you didn't believe the woman, did you google for it?
> Why do you think she was lying?


Well to be honest i had no idea, what to think of it, it didnt really look like it was related to a poodle but im not clued up on all different kinds of dogs, so i suppose thats why i found it interesting i didnt think people had done that.. but guess i was wrong.. oh well

Thanks for all the help people!!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Loops said:


> hi i have a jackshiz tu she is quite big lisaxx


Would you mind posting pics up as i have never seen them before and looking on google isnt really helping.

Thanks


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

Have a look here: All Purebred & Hybrid Dogs in ABC Order

My friend has just gotten a pomchi. I haven't seen it in person, so to speak, but from what I've seen of him in pics he looks similar to a labrador puppy. Very cute though!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

illyria said:


> Have a look here: All Purebred & Hybrid Dogs in ABC Order
> 
> My friend has just gotten a pomchi. I haven't seen it in person, so to speak, but from what I've seen of him in pics he looks similar to a labrador puppy. Very cute though!


Thanks!!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I understand that these designer mongrels are very popular and cute and all that, but unless they are considerably cheaper (ie not hundreds of pounds) than the pedigree dogs they are bred from, whats the appeal? Why not just go to the rescue centre and get a rescue pup? Surely a mongrel by a different name is still a mongrel.
I could understand if it was for their hypoallergenic qualities, or if they don't shed hair, but as has been pointed out there is absolutely no guarantee that the pups will have these qualities. :?


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

When I got my gorgeous Jesdog almost 7 years ago we theorised she was a collie crossed with a whippet (based purely on her size and the shape of her stomach/ribcage) and decided she was a wallie. Suits her in more ways that one :lol2:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I understand that these designer mongrels are very popular and cute and all that, but unless they are considerably cheaper (ie not hundreds of pounds) than the pedigree dogs they are bred from, whats the appeal? Why not just go to the rescue centre and get a rescue pup? Surely a mongrel by a different name is still a mongrel.
> I could understand if it was for their hypoallergenic qualities, or if they don't shed hair, but as has been pointed out there is absolutely no guarantee that the pups will have these qualities. :?


Lots of people are now breeding different breeds together and giving them silly names, they are like you say a mongrels, or as they like to call them cross breeds then charge silly amounts for them, but people pay the price and people see this so more people do it. They see it as an easy way to make money, no health checks nothing.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

i've seen a Bull-point advertised before. Sire a Bulldog, and Dam a pointer. 
Whether the bitch had to have a c-section due to having pups with a big head i don't know. :gasp:
But i can't imagine what they'd look like.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Babycakes said:


> When I got my gorgeous Jesdog almost 7 years ago we theorised she was a collie crossed with a whippet (based purely on her size and the shape of her stomach/ribcage) and decided she was a wallie. Suits her in more ways that one :lol2:




my whippet is pure - but i call her a wallie / wally!! lol only cos theres max of 2 brain cells in her head!! lol 
I think a whippet cross collie is classed as a lurcher isn't it?? - (sorry if i'm wrong, my friend has one and has always said so!) if its wrong, beat me over the head, and i'll beat her over the head!


----------



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

ya my cuz has got a bullshit a shitsu crossed with a bulldog = bullshit


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

motty123 said:


> ya my cuz has got a bullshit a shitsu crossed with a bulldog = bullshit


Actually its a Bull Dog x Shih Tzu. Therefore, it is a "BullShih" .


----------

